# Cones, cones, and cone heads! lol



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are all the puppies after the ear crops
CONE HEADS! lol

















Barca King of the chair









Crixus









Barca and Varro









Varro, the little nerd! lol









Varro chewing on Barca









Crixus wanting in on the action









Crixus beating up Varro









Varro getting brave and slapping his sister Crixus









Crixus beating him up again! lol









Xena Zoo is having issues with her crop. All the puppies were separated and the pictures above was the first time they were allowed to play in a few days.
They are not allowed to play because you can see they are chewing on ears!!
Xena popped her stitches on the base of her ear and that was scary. If that heals wrong she would have a hole in her head and I would have to have it repaired. So we stapled the base back together and it look much better today. (we have skin staplers and my husband and I were both techs, do not do that at home!)
Poor Xena I will try and get more pictures today.

















Varro trying to be sneaky and hide, Tasha my old 11 year old is on the couch with him.









The attack! lol









Boy that ear needs to be taped! lol

















Varro trying to apologize for disturbing Tasha, not working very well!

















Barca on a chair again! 









Whacha dooooing crix?









Digggggin a hooole


















Barca like to give me his profile all the time, want a face shot! lol

















Crixus playing with a toy









Look at that sexy little Gamebred puppy! 









Ok more of Xena Zoo or Z Z from tonight, she looks like a brindle Siren
































messing up all the couch cushions


















She looks just like her mom in these pictures


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ouch that ear looks painful. Good thing you know how to fix it!
Beautiful dogs~


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Cone partyyy!!! lol!

Xena's ear will get better 
All the puppies look cute, adventurous, stinky, and adorable at the same time!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw I'm soo excited for my Chair King to get here


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love them omg ... its so awesome watching as they get older ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all some great looking pups! Ouch on the ears issues


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

owchies they looks so sore, but they look very happy, Poor Xena  she doesnt look like a happy camper, bless her.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

they are such great looking pups... and are growing up so fast! can't wait til those ears heal up, they will look so good!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

gosh i really like that lil barca =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I updated pictures of Xena


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all looking very gorgeous indeed!Keep up the good work Lisa!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

They all look so cute! I gave out such a big gusty "Awww they remind me of MY puppies when THEY were that age" that I actually woke my two pups up! lol.

Both of them gave me a "Uh, hello, we're trying to sleep" look. And all I could say was "But da cute wittle puppers!!!" lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*They are so gorgeous! I love the baby dogs!! Those cones don't look too bad. Poor little Xena dog!! I hope she gets better soon! Oh, and Crixus wanted me to tell you she'd like to come live in Atlanta with me. 
Great pics, especially the one of Crixus lying ham bone style wanting to join in on the fun. Hurry up and post more pics!!*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ouch! dude, Varo looks more painful than xena! I hate those kinds of cones, because the flip backwards so they aren't really effective. I know this happened before you got the cones, but now that you've got a bunch of little rascals running around i'm sure you can appreciate those plastic cones, even though some people stress about the pressure they put on the ears, but i've really never had a standing issue because of them, and would never use a different kind especially when trying to manage more than one dog at a time. Jarvis is the usual suspect for bouncing a puppies head against a wall and busting a stitch. 

They will heal up just fine, it just looks like it's a pain in the butt to handle all of em! lmao

EDIT: Cree busted the same stitches as Xena when he was cropped.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ouch! dude, Varo looks more painful than xena! I hate those kinds of cones, because the flip backwards so they aren't really effective. I know this happened before you got the cones, but now that you've got a bunch of little rascals running around i'm sure you can appreciate those plastic cones, even though some people stress about the pressure they put on the ears, but i've really never had a standing issue because of them, and would never use a different kind especially when trying to manage more than one dog at a time. Jarvis is the usual suspect for bouncing a puppies head against a wall and busting a stitch.
> 
> They will heal up just fine, it just looks like it's a pain in the butt to handle all of em! lmao
> 
> EDIT: Cree busted the same stitches as Xena when he was cropped.


Actually I love the soft cones! I know they flip back sometimes but even when they do that the pups cannot scratch the ears, it's hard to explain but they can't get to the ears. I have had hard cones in the past bust stitches when they smack a wall and the soft cones are easier on the dogs. Yeah they are a little more work but I still really like them. Varro and Xena are healing up good but I still have Xena separated from the other puppies I do not want that ear to open back up. Puppies can be a pain in the butt sometimes!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos updating Earl's ears.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lovin the pups... same thing happened to Dres ears when he was a pup, but Daisy was the culprit


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What little cuties!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> What little cuties!


Love you new siggy!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few photos updating Earl's ears.


OMG such great pics, especially that first one. I love how they are laying identically.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe Earl looks great with his new crop job! I got crixus an varro's ears about the same length.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Awe Earl looks great with his new crop job! I got crixus an varro's ears about the same length.


It's the same crop as Ivy and Lux. Somewhere between a show crop and a short crop. Earl's ears look a little long than I like, but I'm pretty sure that what I said about Lux and Ivy after they got their done. He's stitches are coming out on Saturday.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG such great pics, especially that first one. I love how they are laying identically.


Thank you very much, but good photos are easy when your subject is so good looking!!!


----------

